# Having a problem with Netgear DG834G router, after installing Windows 8.1!



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

The router is a Netgear DG834G V3. I use to open 192.168.0.1 to access and configure router's settings and all, but since switching to Windows 8.1 Pro I can NOT access the "connection status" page. Without that page I won't be able to connect / disconnect the router. The page is loading something like one third, but not in whole, but the surprising part is, all other sections are opening (on the left), only that "router status' page isn't loading in full! See the screen-shot!
What is the way out of this? Have asked in Netgear forum also, haven't found a valid response yet!

This is how it looks now: (See the right part of the screen, it shouldn't be blank, and the middle part, marked them both)

*i.imgur.com/AKzUByF.jpg

PS: Tried Chrome too, same, and IE is not even be able to open the page, I mean it doesn't even log-in into 192.168.0.1, after entering the credentials it just keeps loading but no page appears!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

Happens with my router also (asus) but refreshing the page before the page loading stops, does the job.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Well it ain't solving my issue, I have refreshed million times already


----------

